# Long VS short hair



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright me with longer hair:









I normally have it about shoulder length, in the winter months, it's a little longer than I would like now, I need to get it cut. My hair is SUPER thick, so it's getting to the point where I cant stand it on the back of my neck because I sweat so much. That and I HATE the wave that I have in it.

Me with short hair:










Of course I hate both pictures, but thats neither here nor there lol. With shorter hair, I normally have an inverted bob. I have a problem with keeping my bangs outta my face, so I'll almost ALWAYS have those up, because I cant stand to have them cut. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I swear I love having long hair but sometimes :? 

Another thing I don't really understand is this. For showing how do those who have long hair manage their hair? because as far as I am concerned (I have a charles owen) my helmet fits perfectly to my head. There is no way I am putting hair in my helmet, especially right now as my hair would be to long. Will be even more difficult next year as I don't plan on cutting it(except for the random trim).










Would love to get more input on this one.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine isn't too long, it's only about to my shoulders.  LOL! Easy to manage. 
When I ride (& esp. in the heat) I pull it into a ponytail or neat bun.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I pony tail it with one of those hairnet things... with the bow... english and western I just pony tail it........... I own about 10 baseball caps and I never leave home without one because my hair is really thin and naturally curly so it ends up all over the place and it's really really messy after I ride. Mine is like..

Here...I'll put my fat face on to.... Don't laugh too hard












PS.. Moxie... I like you your hair dark... course I like ti light too... It looks REALLY thick!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I have long hair and at the barn, it _has_ to go up in a pony tail or bun because it just gets in the way! I haven't shown yet so I don't know what I'm going to do about that. My hair is thick so I can't imagine stuffing it up underneath my helmet!! Lol, that's just funny to even think about it!

Here's my hair:









Its actually a little longer than that now.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My hair looks to be the same length as yours Kelly.

When i'm at the barn, it's in a bun, out of my face, and off of my neck. Before i put my helmet on, i let it down and put it in a loose pony tail.

Just today i was thinking about cutting it because its thick and at times, unmanageable :twisted:

I don't show, so i can't help you there. Sorry.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I havent had my hair long in years cause mine is really thick and is does get hard to deal with and it gets on my nerves so for the past like 3 years I have kept it pretty short with a bob and I love it i can still put it in A pony tail and i can wear it down but now I think im going to let it grow back out lol i was looking at pics the other day and it just made me miss my long hair so i'm going to try to get it to grow out again


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

at the barn, i always do a granny bun 8) 

here's mine down: 










at the barn it generally looks like this (roadtrip picture...i had beef jerky between my teeth :lol: ):


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOl thats what my grandma calls it Granny bun!  
your hiar is cute that way!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hehe thanks!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love long hair and I also have long, thick hair. The profile of my head is a pretty quadratic and my face is wide. The long hair makes my face look narrower and I have nothing against it . In my opinion, if I cut my hair short I would look like a boy and I don't want it. I leave my hair usually down free. Also at the barn. When I wear my helmet it keeps the hair out of my face. Almost the only case I wear a ponytail is when I'm making food.

This is one of the latest pics about my hair. Actually my hair is straight but I wear some curlies because of a party:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I pony tail it with one of those hairnet things... with the bow... english and western I just pony tail it........... I own about 10 baseball caps and I never leave home without one because my hair is really thin and naturally curly so it ends up all over the place and it's really really messy after I ride. Mine is like..
> 
> Here...I'll put my fat face on to.... Don't laugh too hard
> 
> ...


LOL I laughed so hard when I saw this pic!! Juuuuuuuuuust Kidding!!!

You are such a cutie pie! Awwwww... I wanna pinch those lil cheekies!! lol hahahahahaaa...

TY, I like it darker too, it was black when I took that pic, I need to dye it again soon. It's super thick, I really want to get it cut, but I haven't decided how.

:? Those two pics of me don't even LOOK like me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> My hair looks to be the same length as yours Kelly.
> 
> When i'm at the barn, it's in a bun, out of my face, and off of my neck. Before i put my helmet on, i let it down and put it in a loose pony tail.
> 
> ...


I have been debating whether or not I should get it cut shoulder length again... :roll: Love having long hair like I do now but I'm afraid I might regret it, tho it grows back...bah I don't know. It would be nice to have it shorter again.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had my hair short when i was little and lacking in the boob department, so people called me a boy :shock: Since then, i said to myself i was going to let to grow long, and in the process grew boobs. I'm not sure what i want to do with my hair... I do like it long too... and i'm able to do a lot with it. Maybe i'll talk to the hair dresser 2 doors down from me and ask for her opinion.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Moxie, the black hair just really really brought out your eyes, are they green or hazel? I like the dramatic look... And the pouty lips... Bet hubby loves them!!! ****...

Tamma! You look like Michelle Trachtenburg or however you spell it... 

M2G - You look sad in that pic!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ah, i cant wait till my hair grows long ! 
right now it reaches to the end of my shoulderblades i think its so freaking short ! all my life i have had hair to my butt, but cut it last summer ! :roll: i kinda regret it now, but i really needed the change !oh and i also have rather thick hair (get comments on it every time i go to the hair salon) so i had alot of hair :lol: ! how funny was it to shower at first after the chop ! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie, the black hair just really really brought out your eyes, are they green or hazel? I like the dramatic look... And the pouty lips... Bet hubby loves them!!! ****...
> 
> Tamma! You look like Michelle Trachtenburg or however you spell it...
> 
> M2G - You look sad in that pic!


awww...I was probably on narcotics when the picture was taken :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, people called me a boy too but thats because i had short hair like a guy and dressed like a guy :? i regret it. but now a days my hair is VERY long. its halfway down my back. let me see if i can get a picture...

hmmm i cant get a decent picture but its halfway down my back to give everyone an idea lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie, the black hair just really really brought out your eyes, are they green or hazel? I like the dramatic look... And the pouty lips... Bet hubby loves them!!! ****...


The ole man LOVES them. That pic was taken as a part of my Valentine gift for my husband last year. lol It was my 'bad girl' look. I LOVE messin around with the darker eye colors, which bring out my green eyes :wink:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Moxie, the black hair just really really brought out your eyes, are they green or hazel? I like the dramatic look... And the pouty lips... Bet hubby loves them!!! ****...
> 
> Tamma! You look like Michelle Trachtenburg or however you spell it...
> 
> M2G - You look sad in that pic!


Ohh... Thanks . I didn't hear about Michelle Trachtenburg before but I used Google and found some pics... Actually I don't resemble her in the real life very much but maybe this pic discloses my upsides. My friend told me once that she think I resemble a local Idols star in one picture.. Ok, that's good but the star is _he_, not she.

I took a hairdresser yesterday. She colored half of my hair black (the bottom of the hair you know) and cut tops.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

My hair is super thick and down to my waist. Won't ever go short again (I had it short, bleached and spiked for a couple years)- Maybe I can find some pics...

I braid it when I ride.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I couldnt stand it any longer, and got my hair cut today.  Of course now Im not happy with it. It's just a simple bob, but the lady cut my bangs, so now they're in my face...


----------



## DreamingOfHorses (May 26, 2008)

My hair is pretty long. Goes about half way down my back, I think. And when I ride I just put my hair in a pony tail. Works good for me.


----------

